
Twitter Is Not as Important as Journalists Make It Seem - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/letters/archive/2020/02/twitter-is-bad-for-the-news/605782/
======
phillipseamore
I think this comes from:

1) Tweets are easily embeddable

2) Twitter has spent time and resources on educating journalists about #1 and
inserting a fully formatted tweet in most CMS's is just a matter of
copy/pasting the URL

3) There's a lot of journalist on Twitter (e.g. they are in the echo chamber)

